# Madone 5.5 vs 6.5 vs Look 595



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Anyone out there ridden any two of these ? 

I'm curious if anyone has tried the two Trek's and what they found the difference to be (of course attributed to the frame difference). I have a fancy set of wheels I'll likely add to whatever bike I get so the parts on the 5.5 seem good enough. $1500 seems like big chunk of change, that is unless the Red carbon really has a ton going for it vs the black. What do folks think who've tried them both.

I'm also considering the 595 from Look just based on other's reviews of it. I am concerned that the riding position will be too extreme (low bars, high saddle - I have long legs so it just makes it worse). What do folks think who may have ridden the Look & the Madone ?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Can't help you with the Look, other than people who have them love them.

As to ride all you can do is try them out. Whichever one you like/fit better should be the one you choose. All of the bikes you mention are TOL rides, and I doubt you would regret any one beyond a great fit.

As to the Madones: You know that the Madones come in a slightly less aggressive Performance fit? 
As to the difference between the frames: I have ridden both extensively (that is a OCLV Red and an OCLV Black) and there is almost no meaningful difference between the two. See here for a long thread about this here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=117570

and here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=126551

HTH
zac


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks, yes I was counting on using the Performance fit models. I'll check out those threads and of course am glad to hear there is not a big difference. I'd rather keep the cash.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

OK, change that to the Look 585 Optimum so at least I'm comparing apples to apples (in that all 3 are upright bikes). I'm pretty well convinced I'd get the 5.2 (vs 6.5) after reading a bit more.


----------

